# AF question following a BFN



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi All

Just wondering if any of you have had similar experiences following a BFN, I got the   day 6/7 of my 2ww and spotted on day 2 following ET and am still bleeding now, thats 11 days, excluding the spotting part, it wasnt mega heavy when I was still on the yukky old  bullets but its really bad now and has been for 4 days, is it ever going to go away?? 

I was just wondering if any of you lovely ladies who have been unfortunate to get a negative have had such a long drawn out  

Love and 
Gill XXXX


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi gill just wanted to say how sorry i am that you're having such a rough time of it    and i really can't answer you're question.
I have had 5 failed attempts (heart breaking!) but my af's have never lasted longer than a week (usually 5 days) although a little bit heavier.
I want to send you a big fat    and i hope that horrible af leaves you soon! luv jo xxx


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Gill

I am so sorry to hear about your BFN.   I just wanted to say that, on my second IVF cycle, I started bleeding about Day 9/10 of the 2ww.  It went on for at least 10-12 days (normally I am only about 5-6 days) and it got heavier once I finished with the horrible old cyclogest.  I came to the conclusion that it was the hormones playing havoc with my system. Everything was back to normal by my next AF.  It should stop soon - make sure you take it easy. Phone your clinic if you are worried.

PS: I see you still have some frosties left - wishing you lots and lots of good luck for your next tx.

Best wishes

Ellie


----------

